# "Blue and green should ne'er be seen" .... It's rubbish!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I often used to hear this saying when I was growing up ... usually referring to dressing, ... but I never understood it, or agreed with it, even when I was young ... because the grass and the trees were green, and the sky was blue, and they looked beautiful together!

So I use blue and green together ... and a bit of turquoise!

A new stretchy bracelet made with a blue gemstone beads( can't remember the name) frosted green glass beads, with a bit of turquoise , a green glass leaf and an acorn charm.

The crochet triangle shawl is green and blue too!


----------



## Buffysdoll (Nov 8, 2016)

so very pretty! I like blue and green together too.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have never heard that, and love blue and green together. That's a pretty bracelet


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

I like reds and pinks together also. As a kid, those colors were never seen together either, nor black and brown.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

My three favorite colors! I regularly defy those rules I was taught as a child: no pink and red, no pink and orange, no yellow and green. If you look at nature you can see there are no rules but human-made ones.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I often used to hear this saying when I was growing up ... usually referring to dressing, ... but I never understood it, or agreed with it, even when I was young ... because the grass and the trees were green, and the sky was blue, and they looked beautiful together!
> 
> So I use blue and green together ... and a bit of turquoise!
> 
> ...


Love blue and green together especially in your shawl. Really pretty. My Nan always used to say red and green should never be seen without a colour in between


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Beautiful colour combo. Who made up those colour rules anyway? I'm with you. Blue and Green go together beautifully; as do navy and brown; black and brown; and red and pink for that matter!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful.....


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> Love blue and green together especially in your shawl. Really pretty. My Nan always used to say red and green should never be seen without a colour in between


My nan (in the UK) used to say red and green should never be seen unless it's on an Irish queen.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the extra sayings! ( all rubbish!)


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

They are all so pretty.


----------



## Specialtyknitsetc (Oct 1, 2015)

When about 10 years old my mother went to put a green hair ribbon in my hair while I was wearing a blue dress. Since I was more intelligent than my mother (she was German), In my 'superior knowledge' told her teacher at school said never pit blue and green together. She, in HER superior wisdom set me straight. She simply said, "God put blue flowers on green stems". End of conversation.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty. You have an excellent eye for color.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Whoever said that was obviously not a Seattle Seahawks fan!!!! Your work is lovely.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Green with blue is quite OK. The green grass goes with all colors of flowers, etc. I esp liked your first bracelet.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh yes I remember hearing Blue & Green should never be seen together..... I've seen so many beautiful Blues & greens together and always love the colours

Very beautiful


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes me too Mel..think we were taught that at our year 1 start of school using paints, along with "never wear green at a wedding lest the marriage be doomed!" 
Think that colour blue maybe the lapis lazuli ??



Nanamel14 said:


> Oh yes I remember hearing Blue & Green should never be seen together..... I've seen so many beautiful Blues & greens together and always love the colours
> 
> Very beautiful


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

d-dub said:


> My nan (in the UK) used to say red and green should never be seen unless it's on an Irish queen.


Or on a Christmas tree! (lol)


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

One word. Beautiful.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

d-dub said:


> My nan (in the UK) used to say red and green should never be seen unless it's on an Irish queen.


Red and green is the one that I have heard of.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It's so beautiful. And the blue and green thing in clothing, yea, I grew up hearing that too, then my mom got me a black watch plaid skirt, blue and green. I also looked at the grass, trees and the sky and wondered why. Why would someone say they don't 'go together' when God put them together.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i think those gems are sodalite. very pretty bracelet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! At my last house, the front room/dining room had light green walls with a pale blue ceiling. Worked for us.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen the colors in Mount Vernon of George Washington's home, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My husband used to say "blue and green should never be seen, except on the back of a gypsy queen". I wonder why this saying came about. Your Jewelery is stunning.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I sometimes wear blue and green together. 
I love the jewellery you created.


----------



## LenaG (Nov 5, 2012)

As a child I was told "blue and green should never be seen except when worn by a gypsy queen". I thought it would be lovely to be a gypsy queen! (Now I'm just a part-time drama queen!) And I've always liked blue and green together.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

d-dub said:


> My nan (in the UK) used to say red and green should never be seen unless it's on an Irish queen.


My Gran used to say red and green should never be seen unless upon an Irish colleen. She was from Cork. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have heard in the fashion industry that blue is considered neutral, so it should go with any color!!!! Most of us wear blue jeans! Don’t we top them off with absolutely any color? I sure do! Blue and green go lovely together!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Red and green lettering , and some of the other combinations, are on opposite sides of the color wheel. Therefore they nuteralize each other. Not much contrast.
I'm guessing way back whenever those "rules" were made, the colors available were not as bright or varied as we have now.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love that color combo it's refreshing and Mother Nature has no problem with it ..does she..


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

They are lovely together. One wonders how the phrasing came to be.


----------



## huckerm (Nov 30, 2018)

Really nice, I’ve always loved blue and green together.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Not familiar with that saying, does anyone know its origins. Your bracelets are lovely.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I often used to hear this saying when I was growing up ... usually referring to dressing, ... but I never understood it, or agreed with it, even when I was young ... because the grass and the trees were green, and the sky was blue, and they looked beautiful together!
> 
> So I use blue and green together ... and a bit of turquoise!
> 
> ...


Shades of blue and green together are beautiful and my favorites. Who comes up with such absurd sayings? Just ignore it all and go with what you choose.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

My Mom used to say blue and green didn't go together. I never got it, I wear them together all the time, always did.


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I often used to hear this saying when I was growing up ... usually referring to dressing, ... but I never understood it, or agreed with it, even when I was young ... because the grass and the trees were green, and the sky was blue, and they looked beautiful together!
> 
> I had that same conversation with friends who said don't put blue and green together. You have made some lovely pieces.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I grew up with this idea too. I remember well, the first time I saw an article of clothing in a boutique, which was blue and green. I was stunned. It was so lovely. Never thought about the green trees and blue sky. Your bracelets are gorgeous and certainly give the lie to the saying.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd always heard that too and the first time I got an order for a bracelet in those colors my teeth ached! I made it and she was thrilled and while I admit I rather liked it, I hoped I never got an order for those colors together again. :O)


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

And the shawl! Lovely.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Blue and green together are GREAT. Nice work, as usual. Your items come fairly quickly to the US and shipping is not much.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

When I was 16 yrs old and had just started work at Rolls Royce, I had on a skirt & blouse that was blue & green. Some smart a** girl quoted the saying "blue & green should never be seen", so I just told her to look the other way when she saw me coming.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

CHinNWOH said:


> Not familiar with that saying, does anyone know its origins. Your bracelets are lovely.


No idea about blue and green, but red and green has something to do with shipping, different colours for port and starboard. If you can see both you're in deep trouble :sm06:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't understand why blue and green shouldn't be seen together! And as always, your work is beautiful.

When I start to wonder if two colors (or more) will "go" with each other, I pull out my book of tropical fish. Their colors are amazing! And they're not usually colors that we think of as "going together." So what?

Hazel


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You have proved that blue and green are beautiful together. Another stunning piece.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

All I can say is its a good thing some people believe the two colors bring joy into their happy lives. I find it really odd that I started knitting a water bottle cozy in green and blue, giving it a hint of Teal which I love. and then found this thread today speaking about the very colors I am using together.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, they ARE beautiful together! and we all agree on it! Thanks all!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I LOVE blue and green together. It might be that you are from a different part of the world but my grandmother came from Ireland but I hardly knew her. Doesn't matter, I love her homeland and green and blue together!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I heard that along with pink and red were wrong together. In the 60's, I saw the dresses that were blocked and one I loved was navy blue with a great true green. And pink and certain reds sure do look just fine together, along with orange too.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

In 7th grade a friend and I were tasked with painting a poster for the class. The carpet in the pic was painted blue, but I was afraid to make the seated girl's skirt green as they would clash. The teacher, who was the art teacher, convinced me to use the green and it was very nice to see. I've loved blue and green ever since. Your colors are lovely.


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi
I knew it as 'red and green should never be seen'. When you think about it any colour can be replace the first colour and the saying remains e.g. yellow and green should never be seen. I haven't a clue where the saying came from but I just think of the lovely red berried holly trees and think the sayings a load of rubbish.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Always beautiful in my book.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

inishowen said:


> My husband used to say "blue and green should never be seen, except on the back of a gypsy queen". I wonder why this saying came about. Your Jewelery is stunning.


My Irish-descended Texas mom said "yellow and red should never be seen, except on the back of a gypsy queen." I think this version of the saying may have originated with the idea that these primary colors look better together on brunettes, but she did add that "you don't want to be taken for a gypsy." My response as a child was, "yes I do!" because I did a lot of romanticized reading. Now as an oldster who does what she pleases, I have a lot of primary colors in my wardrobe because it brightens my day and cheers me up.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Your shawl is gorgeous! Love the colors. My Mom always said, "Red and yellow, catch a fella".


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I agree with you, I don't see any reason at all that they should not be together! I like them both! :sm24:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are all very pretty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have always loved the combo of navy and lime green.

Awesome, bracelet!!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I had an art teacher in junior high who would not tolerate blue and green together and gave me a failing grade on a painting. She also pulled a painting I was to enter in a contest because she did not think green in the skies was "realistic". She was old and fixed in her ways. I was furious but could do nothing about it.


----------

